# Ngạc nhiên với xu hướng thiết kế căn hộ hiện đại



## victorianga (26/5/21)

Ngạc nhiên với xu hướng thiết kế căn hộ hiện đại Nếu bạn định xây nhà trong năm nay, hãy tìm hiểu 4 xu hướng sau để có một căn nhà mang hơi hướng thời đại. 1. Kết hợp nét cổ điển và hiện đại Thiết kế nội thất theo phong cách này là một xu hướng này đang được rất nhiều người ưa chuộng máy đánh bóng sàn bê tông. Sự kết hợp ăn ý giữa kiểu đồ nội thất đa phong cách sẽ mang đến cho bạn một không gian mang một chút kiêu kỳ. Với kiểu bày trí ấn tượng, gia chủ mua máy đánh bóng sàn bê tông có thể tôn lên nét đẹp riêng biệt của mỗi đồ vật trong nhà. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nội thất được thiết kế dựa trên sự kết hợp ít hơn hai hay ba loại kiểu dáng đồng nhất qua việc sử dụng màu sắc, kết cấu, tiêu chuẩn kiến trúc. Đây là loại thiết kế nội thất đẹp mang tính kết hợp, thường sử dụng những kiểu dáng của xu hướng thiết kế nội thất đẹp cận đại với phong cách thiết kế hiện đại...Tạo nên không gian đa phong cách ấn tượng. 2. Trào lưu hoài cổ Kiểu trang trí nhà theo phong cách retro là việc sử dụng đồ nội thất, phụ kiện trang trí tầm thập niên từ đầu 90 trở lại trước. Các kiến trúc sư thiết kế theo cảm hứng nhấn vào nét cổ điển, sang trọng và cầu kỳ từ những dụng cụ được chế tạo tinh xảo, mang ý nghĩa hoài cổ đối với gia chủ. Người sử dụng phong cách này là người có tâm hồn phong phú, muốn thông qua căn nhà để thể hiện nội tâm và tôn lên vẻ đẹp của thời gian. 3. Phong cách đặc trưng vùng, miền Nội thất đặc trưng theo vùng, miền hoặc một quốc gia là một xu hướng đáng chú ý trong năm 2012 này. Đó là một sự kết hợp tuyệt vời của vật liệu truyền thống, hiện đại, độc đáo để tạo ra sợi dây liên kết vô hình giữa thiết kế nội thất và hương vị vùng miền riêng. 4. Thân thiện với môi trường Thiên nhiên là nguồn cảm hướng tuyệt vời cho các kiến trúc sư trong trang trí nội thất. Từ việc tận dụng tối đa hiệu quả của ánh sáng tự nhiên, sử dụng vật liệu tái chế, dễ tái chế trong đồ dùng hằng ngày đến việc trồng nhiều cây xanh trong nhà hay không gian xung quanh căn nhà sẽ dẫn bạn đến gần với thiên nhiên hơn bao giờ hết. Các họa tiết màu sắc, tự nhiên sẽ làm nổi bật không gian nhà bạn bán máy đánh bóng sàn bê tông và mang lại vị ngọt ngào, mềm mại, tinh tế ở từng mảng không gian trong lành, mát dịu.


----------

